# New cat



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

So I don't know what possessed my sister to rescue this cat but she is the sweetest little thing ever. But she has some problems like she is very thin and her glandes are swollen on her throat. I think it's hard for her to eat but she has eaten some.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Poor thing. Nice of you to take her in.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Ya but my step dad hates cats in the house I think she's going to be my mothers cat. After she's all-better we will have her fixed(Along with one other female cat one male cat and a male dog).


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

The people we got her from are friends. They are not hoarders!!! People drop off pregnant cat at their place. I have seen them rehome other cats and they do not have the money to feed all the cats that live there. Most of the ones that are there are feral and can not be caught. So they tame the ones they can and then they rehome them.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

here she is today her name is Buttercup 
She has had a bath and food and water and her mattes removed


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She definitely looks better!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

With swollen glands in her neck & trouble eating, I'd bet she has bad teeth. I rescued (or tried to anyway) a stray with such infected gums that her mouth couldn't close right. It was Friday afternoon, & she died before we could get her to the vet on Monday. The vet said the infection probably got in her bloodstream & killed her. So you might want to take her to the vet fairly soon. They usually want to do an exam prior to spaying anyway, in which case it wouldn't cost you extra. The vet will know when she's well enough for the surgery.

She's a pretty cat--female marmalade tabbies aren't so common. 70% of orange cats are male--there's our fun trivia for the day.

Thanks for saving her!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Really? I didn't think they were so uncommon. 
Mom used to work at an animal shelter and was the one that did the checkups. She says this could be Leukemia and we will have her tested as soon as we can. 
Also Buttercup's glands are getting smaller and she's eating more and drinking more.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I've read that about orange cats in a few places so I guess it's true! Glad to hear she's doing better already--hopefully the swollen lymph nodes aren't from leukemia. She looks very sweet and she's pretty even in such poor condition. She'll be beautiful in no time with the wonderful care you're giving her.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

We got her to the vet today but it was the old *** that saw her. He took one look at her and sent us home saying "that thing isn't worth my time" our usual vet(Kim) wasn't in today so we will try again another time. 
Poor buttercup her glands swelled back up. I gave her raw-beef and she snarfed it down along with water. I still have hope for her


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is amazing a vet would act like that.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

The same vet *over* used the cattle prod on one of our cows. So we were happy he didn't touch her.


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

Sounds like yr kitty may need deworming!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I wormed her yesterday after we got home. I wormed with Homeopet for feline it has worked with another of our cats that had Horse hair like worms. So I am hoping it works for her to.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

What a horrible vet!!! :evil: I hope he didn't charge you at least! Give him a bad review on Yelp. People do read those.

Good luck with the poor girl! You sure are trying!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

No he didn't charge us he just sent us home with her. Today her glands are still swollen but she is a lot more active then before. I also think she's putting on weight :fireworks:


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Will she let you take a peek at her teeth & gums? How does her breath smell?
I'm glad to hear she's putting on weight, & I'm sure she's enjoying the love & attention as much as the food. Hope she hangs in there till the nice vet comes back!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Sorry I haven't updated in a few days. But my vet came back and said she needed to be wormed like crazy. So she gave us a new wormier and we gave it to her. And now she is very vocal, purrs, and loves to play like the kitten she is. We found out she is only 3 month old judging by her teeth. Her adult teeth are only just coming in. Every day when I get up I make her an egg and she loves it. Now every time I get up she watches me walk into the kitchen and sits by her bowl waiting for her egg. She no longer has any swelling in her glands but we are still watching her just in case she relapses.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad it was just worms and she is ok.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Can worms really make the glands in their neck swell up? 3 months old seems way to young for infected teeth or gums though.

Glad the nice vet came back & your new kitty is feeling better!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Maybe she did have something else because every body in the house has strep-throat now or maybe it's just a coincidence. But she's playing and having fun eating well and gaining weight so I am happy.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Update pictures:


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

She's so sweet looking! I love cats. I have a long haired girl too, but black.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

She is doing so great! We got her some toys and treats now she spends most of her day playing


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks good!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Update we haven't had any problems with her health so far. So here she is playing in bubble-rap


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Oops


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Oh my goodness SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Here she is playing with her favorite toy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She is so pretty!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

So this hasn't been updated in a long time. 
SO the last 3 months have been both good and bad. We called the vet to tried and schedule her spay(Key word here TRIED). They still to this day haven't called us back. SO my mother decided to put her out side. Then she went missing for a little over a week. She came back and all was well then her glands swelled back up. So I wormed her and treated her then she started a strange cough!!! She still has the cough but she seems fine the only problem is that her kittens are deformed. Yep you herd right! the only time she was out side and she comes back pregnant! 

So now we have 2 new kitties to care for. One of them we assume has down syndrome! And the other has twisted lags. They were born in the middle of the floor on my lap because I am the cat whisperer(Sarcasm). But Buttercup is doing grate(Other then her cough) and both kitten are alive.

I will post pics in a bit.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Both are boys


----------



## Oreosmom (Nov 19, 2016)

Give them time, I've had many a odd kitten who grew to be wonderful pets.Good luck!


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

The babies almost look a bit premature to me. That could be their only issue. If they are eating alright and growing they should end up fine if that's it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They're cute!


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

So here is my update 
We lost both kittens 
And we had buttercup spayed yesterday/today. I am not happy with the clinic that did the spaying


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost them and hope Buttercup is ok.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

They didn't give her any pain killers  And vaccinated her when we told them not to Now she's in a lot of pain and wont eat or drink any thing And her face is starting to swell. Every were they stuck her is swollen and she says they heart she looks SO bad


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Have you tried other vet clinics in your area? It sounds like this might not be a very reputable clinic. Depending a where you live some animals are required to have a rabies shot. It does not mean they can give it to your animal without your permission before hand, but that one is at least very good for her to have. 
Why on earth won't they give you pain meds? Even if they don't have any they should be able to write you a perscription to take to Walmart for meloxicam...


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

We don't vaccinate on this farm. We have never had problem with any thing. They were told No and they did it anyways. As for the pain killers they did have it and they didn't give her any(They might have given her some right after the surgery). I did give her a tiny bit of white willow tea to help with the pain. she is looking better but she's still not eating.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

Here are some pictures of her now.


----------



## darth (Jun 13, 2017)

She looks lovely. They probably gave her pain killer through the drip while she was under having her op. Maybe now she is done she will settle and put on weight. Stress is a huge factor in why a cat or dog doesn't keep weight on. They burn it off worrying. Hope all goes well.


----------

